
Ask HN: Agressive flagging and downvoting today? - reitanqild
I think I have seen an unusual amount of downvotes and dead comments today.<p>Is it just me or is there something going on?<p>PS: this is not about me. I seem to get more and more upvotes by the day : ]
======
dang
If you think you see abusive behavior on HN, the place to let us know about
this is hn@ycombinator.com. We'll take a look and get back to you.

It's not an appropriate story for HN, despite (or because of) the crack-like
power of meta.

